
Poke at system files with Shortcuts - wallflower
https://twitter.com/stroughtonsmith/status/1047599182901649410
======
kccqzy
Looking at the system version is always possible for any third-party app. If
you have, say, the Pythonista app[0] for running Python code, running the
following is the equivalent:

    
    
        with open('/System/Library/CoreServices/SystemVersion.plist', 'rb') as f: print(f.read())
    

But the apparently builtin plist parsing is a nice touch I'd say.

[0]:
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/pythonista-3/id1085978097?mt...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/pythonista-3/id1085978097?mt=8)

~~~
tlrobinson
Neat, I didn't realized Apple started allowing interpreted code in developer
tools [1][2]. It's surprising they even allow accessing the filesystem, etc.

1\.
[https://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/06/07/apple_relaxes_devel...](https://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/06/07/apple_relaxes_developer_rules/)

2\. Aside from the built-in JavaScript engine in WebKit which was always
allowed?

~~~
kccqzy
Apple has always allowed interpreted code, apart from a brief period in the
pre-iOS 4 era. What was new in 2017 was that apps can download that
interpreted code on its own, instead of being user input.

It's not surprising at all, if you are in the iOS ecosystem and you are a
power user/tinkerer. Pythonista is just one of those apps. IIRC I had quite
some fun running Haskell on my iPad about five years ago.

~~~
tinus_hn
There is a limitation on JIT compiling though which does not apply to the
built in JavaScript vm.

~~~
johncolanduoni
It does unless you’re running it in another process as part of a WebKit
instance, via WKWebView or SFSafariViewController. Using JavaScript core
directly still limits you to interpretation.

------
djhworld
This brings back fond memories of being in secondary school (high school), and
finding out you could circumvent the rudimentary "student friendly"
restrictions of Windows 95/98/2000 by simply creating a shortcut to the C:/
drive on the desktop.

This allowed us access to CMD.exe and, well, it didn't take long for people to
find a way to install games

~~~
AnIdiotOnTheNet
Bypassing your school's computer restrictions in order to play games was a
right of passage for the 90s computer nerd.

~~~
ttul
As was installing Linux on the unused secondary 2GB partition on every lab
machine and enabling dual-boot so that you could come into the lab in the
evening and launch a real operating system for the night's work and
entertainment.

~~~
billylindeman
I used to carry a usb stick with knoppix on it

Most of my teachers had no idea what i was doing but actively encouraged it
even though it was against most policies.

I'm super grateful for them

